# What to look out for in a used GTO?



## SportFlyer (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok guys, I'm going to be looking at a few used 2006 GTOs this weekend and was wondering what things I should be looking for or looking out for? The obvious stuff that goes for any used car I can check, but I'm guessing you guys know some things specific to the GTO? I read that the struts leaking is a common thing...
I couldn't find a good guide when searching, but if there is one already posted then please point me in the right direction. 
Thanks, and hopefully I'll be joining you on here more!


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

look for paint coming off on door handles and gas cap, not sure if this applies to every year but it is common among the 04. Also check the head rests for the back seats. The leather used on the GTOs was very tight and not very flexible causing the back of the head rests to rip apart at the seams. ALso ask about the batterys life and see what kind it is. These cars use alot of juice so its good to have a good battery to support the crazy amount of electronics in these cars. Good Luck!


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Lookout for common problems such as ignition sticking, front tire rub (mostly cars with 17" wheels), rear headrest stitching falling apart, and paint work. Make sure to run a Carfax/Autocheck report and a GMVIS report to see what has been done at the dealer. It is also important to change the clutch fluid quite often, check the reservoir, I guarantee it is pitch black unless it was changed recently.


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Check the bottom right of the windows for Pilkington. Those are the originals and anything else is a replacement. Several of the GTOs in my area, including my own, have small leaking issues with aftermarket windows. (my own actually took out my bcm) Plus it's nice to know why it was changed if possible.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

SportFlyer said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to be looking at a few used 2006 GTOs this weekend and was wondering what things I should be looking for or looking out for? The obvious stuff that goes for any used car I can check, but I'm guessing you guys know some things specific to the GTO? I read that the struts leaking is a common thing...
> I couldn't find a good guide when searching, but if there is one already posted then please point me in the right direction.
> Thanks, and hopefully I'll be joining you on here more!


Check to see if the CD player works, bring a cd of your own if you think about it to see if the changer works. Also, the door locks, glove box hinge and check the condition of the rear spoiler. Many people think it's a handle for lifting the trunk but it's not that sturdy. Wiggle if gently and look for cracks in the 2 supports. I had these issues with mine when I bought it. Also, check the driver's side door jamb for the stickers that tell you tire pressure and there's another one but I can't remember what it says. If you don't have 2 stickers, chances are pretty good it's been wrecked no matter what the Car Fax says. Good luck!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG List I am sure I missed a few

Strut Rub, Struts tilting outward rubbing tires 
Squashed strut bushings
Rear end whine
Snapping off of manual gear shift
Paint adhesion issues on door handles
Paint chipping on steering wheel spoke covers
Stitching pulling loose on back seats top
Rear end sag... COMMON, upgraded not OEM springs needed to solve issue excessive inner tread wear issues
Tie rod ends failing
Door actuators
Steering wheel column key entry locking up excessive weight on key chain often times causes this issue
BCM cable chaffing behind glovebox
Premature failing of BCM
CD malfunction on OEM stereo
Gas cap not securing..... This is a warranted item for 10 years from the date put in service.
Brake Rotors excessive wear
dirty brake and or clutch fluid
Failure of a component in the gauge cluster that can only be resolved by replacing the entire gauge cluster.
Fender to front fascia clip breakage causing front bumper to stand proud of the fender


Then you have the used car issues where many had no figgin clue on these cars and screwed em up on bad tunes, locked tunes, inferior parts beating the pi$$ out of them butchering them then trading them. Many panicked when they seen "sludge" on the coolant dipstick and mistook the additive installed from factory to protect against corrosion, drained system didn't replace then had premature radiator failures. Then ya have morons mixing Anti-Freeze with DEXCOOL thus causing the 2 to mix and cause it to gel up and corrupt the cooling system. 

Then ya had Mario Andretti's road racing these things abusing them. Also those who beefed up the motor but failed to upgrade transmission, clutch, and rear end and cause things to make noises and then fail. Then there are guys who took their car to a Pep Boys type place for work. BAD MOVE. 

This is ONE CAR one must be absolutely sure of before purchasing. Many of these cars are 2-3-4 owners who have had no business having one in the first place and just sodomized them. Finding some in really good condition is a crap shoot and will cost more than those butchered. 

DO NOT rely on the car-fax. Start with a GMVIS then a car fax. Your most important tool when purchasing one of these is to take someone with you versed on these cars.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Check the fuel line to see if it's rubbing the plastic engine cover. The above lists are daunting to read but not all GTOs suffer these problems. Mine is an 05 with 30K miles and I've never (knock on wood) had any of the above problems with it. As mentioned above, many of the problems stem from lack of reasonable care and/or abuse. I'd try to find a one owner.


----------



## SportFlyer (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys! I looked at one yesterday that only had 8000 miles on it, but it was above my price range. It seemed perfect except for the stitching on one of the rear headrests and a scrape on the underside of the front bumper.
Per GTO Judge's advice: Is there anyone in the Houston area available this week to look at another GTO?


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

SportFlyer said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! I looked at one yesterday that only had 8000 miles on it, but it was above my price range. It seemed perfect except for the stitching on one of the rear headrests and a scrape on the underside of the front bumper.
> Per GTO Judge's advice: Is there anyone in the Houston area available this week to look at another GTO?


If you live on the west side there is usually a small car show behind the Salt Grass restaurant on the Mason Rd exit on Saturday afternoons. I found 5 GTOs there the time I went. At least you would be able to look at some. These were all modified, however, but it was still a great chance to look at them and check them out and ask questions. I would go for the 2006 as they have a few little details the others (04 and 05) don't. Lighted steering wheel controls, supposedly their seats move faster (my 05 seats are slow, slow, slow), blacked out tail lights and I think door lock controls on the center console, not sure but thought I read that somewhere. Good Luck!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Short list:

Look at how old the owner is
See how fast he gets out of the car
See what radio stations are preset
Look for any performance mods

If the answers are:
Old
Slow
News or oldies
None

Buy it


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> Check the fuel line to see if it's rubbing the plastic engine cover. The above lists are daunting to read but not all GTOs suffer these problems. Mine is an 05 with 30K miles and I've never (knock on wood) had any of the above problems with it. As mentioned above, many of the problems stem from lack of reasonable care and/or abuse. I'd try to find a one owner.


GOOD ONE can't believe I missed it!!

On 2004 and early 2005 GTOs the fuel line didn't have the metal type tape that is where it may make contact with the fuel rail cover.

Issue: Friction caused the fuel rail cover to chafe the fuel line (drivers side). Eventually a leak occurs and POW fire. Many reports of this.

Fix? If you have the metal tape as I do you are ok. I did however wrap that part of the fuel line in pipe insulation just as an added precaution. Some dremmeled the cut out on the fuel rail ones I saw looked like $hit.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> Short list:
> 
> Look at how old the owner is
> See how fast he gets out of the car
> ...


That's just depressing! It's me.


----------



## Grubest63 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thought that was referring to me but I've got wheels and a K&N filter on mine! Only problems I have encountered were the engine cover/fuel line and the paint chipping off the edges of both door handles.


----------



## SportFlyer (Jun 21, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Short list:
> 
> Look at how old the owner is
> See how fast he gets out of the car
> ...


Uh Oh, I already know:
She is about 30
We'll see
We'll see
A Corsa cat-back and Eliminator spring and strut kit

Guess this one is doomed! :willy:


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Short list:
> 
> Look at how old the owner is
> See how fast he gets out of the car
> ...


Now theirs some Good advice.


----------

